# Question Sir/ Madame= 5Ds or 5Dr for me.



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Many weeks, I have Pre-Order Canon 5Ds. But the more I read, The More I am very confuse.
What is the Best for me = 5Ds or 5Dr ?
Yes, Sir I take the Pictures for every things in front of me, From the Bugs/ Insects to The Moon. Yes, Portrait Photos with studio light and Wedding too, But Most of my Hobby = Traveling around the world, and around USA. for Cityscape and Landscape.
No, The cost of the cameras are not matter to me, But only $ 200 US Dollars difference, I want to get the right one.
Thousand Thanks, Sir/ Madame.
Have a great week ahead.
Surapon.
PS. I already have 20D, 1DS, 5DMK II, 7D, 7D MK II. EOS-M MK I


----------



## gary samples (May 21, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Great Teachers and Friends.
> Yes, Many weeks, I have Pre-Order Canon 5Ds. But the more I read, The More I am very confuse.
> What is the Best for me = 5Ds or 5Dr ?
> Yes, Sir I take the Pictures for every things in front of me, From the Bugs/ Insects to The Moon. Yes, Portrait Photos with studio light and Wedding too, But Most of my Hobby = Traveling around the world, and around USA. for Cityscape and Landscape.
> ...


 my 2 cent's 5dsr by the way I'm getting the R


----------



## Random Orbits (May 21, 2015)

I'd lean toward the R. Moire is an issue with repeating patterns at a particular spatial frequency. Moving the camera slightly forward or rearward will prevent the problem. It happens with fabrics or screens and less so in natural environments. I'd get the R, set up a repeating pattern and induce moire to get a feel of when it might appear (pattern density vs. distance). You'll develop a feel for when it might be a problem, and then you'll just check more often.


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Gary and Mr. Random Orbits.
I will Cancel Pre-Order 5Ds and Change to be 5Dr with the Battery grip.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

Mr. surapon 
Make sure you add 11-24 while adjusting your order


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 21, 2015)

Dear friend Surapon. I consider the new more versatile 5DS, and more guaranteed results in unplanned photographs, or those moments that do not happen the same way twice.

To carefully planned photographs with the model obeying their orders, and when could you repeat several times the picture, then 5DSR seems safe enough.

I would not use a camera without low pass filter at a wedding ceremony, for example.


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Mr. surapon
> Make sure you add 11-24 while adjusting your order



Thank you , Sir, Dear friend Mr. Dylan777.
Great Recommendation, Sir---But I must wait 2 months ar 5D r in my hands, If not My wife will devoce me---Ha, Ha, Ha. or she will force me to buy the new set of big Diamond ear rings.
That will cost me $ 8000 or 10,000 ---Ha, Ha, Ha.


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Dear friend Surapon. I consider the new more versatile 5DS, and more guaranteed results in unplanned photographs, or those moments that do not happen the same way twice.
> 
> To carefully planned photographs with the model obeying their orders, and when could you repeat several times the picture, then 5DSR seems safe enough.
> 
> I would not use a camera without low pass filter at a wedding ceremony, for example.



Good Morning , Sir dear Great Teacher Mr. Ajfotofilmagem. Thanks you, sir for your recommends. I have the wedding Shots 2-4 times per years only, And I still love my 5D MK II to use in Weeding Job for dark area with out use flashes. Sorry sir, That I have small technological Knowledge of Photography about the distortion color of 5Dr. Can I use 5Dr, with out low pass filter in the shade , out door or bright sun shine for Portrait Photos ? ( I need Larged Print Picture for Clients some time = 24 X 36 Inches )---If Distortion of Colors--Can I repair or adjust by Photoshop ?---Most of my Hobby are the Cityscape or the Landscape any how.
Thanks again , Sir.
Have a great day.
Surapon.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 21, 2015)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend Surapon. I consider the new more versatile 5DS, and more guaranteed results in unplanned photographs, or those moments that do not happen the same way twice.
> ...


Dear friend Surapon.
The low pass filter (anti-alias) is to prevent jagged edges, moiré and false colors. These undesirable phenomena occur only in the picture in sharp focus when shooting objects with repetitive patterns, such as fabrics, screens, grills, brick walls, roofs, bird feathers, compound insect eyes.

When I say false colors, I am referring to the rainbow that did not exist on objects like fine chess clothes. When this type of aberration is in the picture, no computer program can fix this. The only way to fix is to make another picture, changing the distance, angle or focus.


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Thanks you, Sir Dear Great Teacher Mr. Ajfotofilmagem.
Very clear to me now, Sir---One more question, Why canon do 5Dr and Charge extra $ 200 US Dollars aboive 5Ds, If canon know the bad Effected to remove low pass filter ?---Some thing must be good for extra $ 200 US Dollars ???.
I wait for your answer before I switch back to re-order 5Ds.
Thousand thanks, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 21, 2015)

surapon said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...


The 5DSR model (without low pass filter) is more expensive only because they must sell fewer units. An "expert" camera model sells fewer units than another model make-everything as 5DS or 5D Mark iii.

I'm not saying that 5DSR would be a bad choice. But this camera will show advantages over 5DS only in photos planned, calculated patiently before shooting, and that's great in the studio, but not so much when out in the field.


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



Thanks you Again, Sir Dear Great Teacher Mr. Ajfotofilmagem.
Yes, Sir, I will order and use my New 5D r ( With our low pass filter) with carefully thinking and Planing, Yes, I read from some where that With our low pass filter = This camera is 5% to 10% better details at the rim of the main subject that make look more sharper.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon
PS. should get on June 9 th. with the Batter grip ( which same as Battery grip for Canon 5D MK III), and report back to you. Yes, I will have 30 days to return and exchange for new 5D s.


----------



## Sporgon (May 21, 2015)

If the 5Ds and the 5DsR are going to be like all preceding cameras with AA or 'AA cancel', then in practice it will depend on if you post process work or not.

(Who buys a £3,200 camera and doesn't post process the images I hear you cry - well you'd be surprised, though not so much with a 50mp camera perhaps).

After applying decent sharpening techniques such as appropriate unsharp mask you wont be able to see any difference.


----------



## gary samples (May 21, 2015)

all the videos I has seen not one person has been able to get the 5dsr to moiré I'm sure they will be able to do it in the lab


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

http://www.cnet.com/products/canon-eos-5ds-r/


----------



## Sporgon (May 21, 2015)

gary samples said:


> all the videos I has seen not one person has been able to get the 5dsr to moiré I'm sure they will be able to do it in the lab



I wouldn't be worried about moire on a 50 MP camera. I'd be more worried about the extra £300


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Sporgon and Gary, for your good information.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2015)

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/quentin_caffier_shoots_fashion_with_the_eos_5ds.do?utm_source=newsletter_may_4_15&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Dylan777 (May 21, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. surapon
> ...


Question for you Mr. surapon. What are your needs/shooting applications that required such a high MP body?(50MP RAW)


----------



## surapon (May 22, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Dear friend Mr. Dylan777.
Well, Yes and Big NO, I use my Photos in my Architectural Drawings as the part of Drawings and specifications. BUt I do not need 50 PM, 22 MP = great Photos already, Plus the great " L " lenses make it super sharp. Yes, I am crazy, sir, Any thing New = create my Illness name GAS., and I must have them for the first people in my small home town.
Thanks you, Sir, And I waiting for New 1Dx mk II in 2016 too.
Yes, Crazy surapon.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------

